# Please, please help



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

My son is almost 8 weeks old. He's has constipation problems, colic, thrush in his mouth [though this has eased a lot now] and especially trapped wind CONSTANTLY. I'm using Infacol before every feed, but it doesn't always work. We tried Gripe Water but he spits it out. He won't drink water with or without a few drops of juice. Is there _anything_ else we can try for the wind?? Because of it, he's only taking 1 or 2oz feeds and especially at night - I was awake for 50 hours until this afternoon when my MIL had him for a few hours so I could sleep. I'm desperate to get him to feed properly. It only seems to be so bad at night time - during the day he will often take a good 4 or 5oz bottle.

I feel like I'm losing the plot here. It doesn't help that he won't sleep without being swaddled but then fights his way out of the blanket and wakes himself up in the process. Please help. I'm almost at my wits end.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiya

I am not a midwife and I'm sure they will be along to give some good advice but I just wondered what milk he is on?
W was like this at night and I used infacol then detinox before feeds but he was still like it 
I was advised by hv to change to aptimul comfort milk which has less lactose in it and since then I have not had to use any infacol and he has no constipation or colic symptoms 

X


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Suzie is right, it may be the milk he is on. I wouldn't give him too much water as he may fill himself up on that but not having any calories. Give your health visitor a ring this morning as this is in their remit, and they may be able to come out and see him and advise you,

Let me know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi both.. thanks for the replies.

Oddly enough his colic seems to have improved dramatically since taking him _off_ the Aptamil Colic & Constipation and he actually managed a bowel movement by himself [7 days after returning to Cow & Gate 1 - it was his first movement without using a suppository since he was about a week old] so for some reason the Aptamil didn't agree with his digestive system at all.

I'm so desperate to find some answers. If he didn't have the wind problem I honestly think he'd be able to eat more and so sleepm longer/deeper. The lack of sleep and worrying about him not eating properly is crippling me.

*Dentinox made his spit up his bottle so we can't use that anyway.


----------

